# AMC tonight!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

6 p.m. American Werewolf in London
8 p.m. Carrie
10:00 p.m. Bride of Frankenstein
11:30 p.m. Invisible Man Returns

Love Bride and the Invisible Man movies!:jol:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Oooo...thanks for the heads up JT!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Good movies all, but AMC with an advertisement every two minutes or so, will do one bloody hatchet job on these, especially the first two.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool..I need to pee every 2 minutes when I drink beer when I watch movies anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Cool..I need to pee every 2 minutes when I drink beer when I watch movies anyway.


Good point!!

Jeff


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

We haven't had AMC since I got Dish Network 
They have commercials during the movies now?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Frankenstein was on at midnight last night, but I passed out


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

The one I caught last night was Frankenstein Meets the Wolfman.


----------

